# Local  (Utah) Field Pics



## Jmugleston (Jul 17, 2014)

I am going to blame the quality of the salticid shots on my lens and not because I really have no idea how to use this new camera.
IMG_4801 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4811 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4808 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr


Some local birds:
IMG_4376 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4362 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4430 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4438 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4494 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4546 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4572 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

IMG_4378 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr
And a flower
IMG_4596 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

Red ear sliders
IMG_4471 by gbserpentarium, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 20, 2014)

Those are some good shots. I like the one with the sliders and ducks together!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice, phidippus californicus


----------

